# اقتراح تاريخي هام



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 أبريل 2008)

*سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم

اولا:
لا يخفي عليكم ان اهم الاشياء التي يتغني بها المسلمون هو ما يصيفونة بتاريخهم المجيد
وبطوبلتم وفتوحات اجدادهم الجبارة
وان الاسلام دين رحمة وسلام
وان الاسلام انتشر بالسلم
وان المسلمين حاربوا الدول المارقة والظالمة وانهم انقذوا العالم من جهالات الظلمة 
وانهم حرروا الاقباط من ظلم الروم
وان المسلمين مدوا العالم بنور وحضارة
ومن اجل هذا فأن الناس دخلوا في دين الله افواجا
ويزيدون الكلام الفارغ عن انتصاراتهم الوهمية
ويكذبون الواقع بمذابحهم والاضطهاد الوحشي
وهذا شي مهم تؤثر في عدم قبولهم ايمان المسيح

اقترح فتح قسم يكشف كذب الاسلام وتزوير التاريخ بالادلة والبرهان
وكيف انتشر الاسلام بحد السيف
وكذب العهدة العمرية وقتل المسيحيين وابادة الارمن واسلمة الشعوب
لعل هذا يستخدمة الرب ويحرك قلوبهم المائتة
وانا مستعد ان أخذ علي عاتقي مسئولية القسم
ونشر موضوع يومي او كل يومين
والرب معكم​*


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح تاريخي هام*

*انا فعلا شايفة اهتمامك بالمواضيع التاريخية التى تبين تزييفهم للتاريخ
لكن هى غالبا بيكون مكانها فى الحوار الاسلامى لكى يتم مناقشتها من قبل المسلمين
بس فكرة رائعة عمل قسم فرعى للمواضيع التاريخية
لان فعلا التاريخ الى فى الكتب بعيد كل البعد عن الصحة وانا عملت بعض مقارنات بسيطة بين التاريخ الى بدرسة والانجيل واكتشفت بجد ان التاريخ الى بدرسة فى الكتب تضييع وقت
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح تاريخي هام*

*اخيرا حد رد في الموضوع دة دة انا خلاص كنت نسيته
عموما شكرا وياريت طلب منك ان ترسلي للمشرفين ليهتموا بالامر​*


----------



## حزين (20 يونيو 2008)

على فكرة فى موقع اسمة تاريخ الاقباط وهو بيحكى التاريخ بحذافيرة
http://www.coptichistory.org/


----------



## antonius (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح تاريخي هام*

اقتراح في محله..فالتاريخ ليس كالعقيدة..
والاحداث التاريخية (القديمة والمعاصرة) من الاجرام والدم يجب ان تتوضح للعالم
ففتح قسم فرعي في المنتدى الاسلامي للمواضيع التاريخية..سيكون رائع..
انا معك في اقتراحك البناء وننتظر الادارة


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح تاريخي هام*

*علي أمل ان تنتبه الادارة للموضوع الهام وكفايه تجاهل بالرد او حتي الرفض للموضوع​*


----------



## antonius (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح تاريخي هام*

ويييين الادارة؟


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2008)

الاخ coptic_knight

سبق و طرحت نفس فكرتك قبل فترة و ردينا عليك
فردنا هو نفسه و لم يتغير شئ

سلام و نعمة


----------

